# Executive Irish chef



## stephenstephen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm an Irish chef with 20 years experience , currently living in South Africa and looking for a sponsorship to move to Australia with my family. I am passionate and enthuatsic about cooking. I am a lifelong learner of new techniques that enhance my skills. I pay attention to detail and my skills lie not only in the kitchen, but extend to the cost effective and profitable running of the establishment.What would you suggest for me to get started or how could i make this possible?


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

hi 
you have a great experience in cooking, so don;t worry there are many options in which you easily build your carrier.

good luck


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

First off I have no personal experience with skilled migration so I am just going off the few things I have seen and heard - hopefully others will supplement my tidbits with better info!

I have taken a look at this website myself:
Four Corners Emigration - International Recruitment & Jobs

I have no idea if they are practically as good as they look but you can look into it.

Also if you have a look at Australia's Immigration site you will find Skillselect which can help you out as well.

Finally I could not find your profession on the Skilled Occupation List (http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf) but have a look and await answers of others.

As a bottom line tip though no matter what anyone here recommends, immigration (as you probably know from South Africa although I don't know much about their system) involves a lot of research, paperwork, hoops to jump through etc - so always do your own research on top of what others recommend to ensure you have everything lined up and have a complete picture of what to expect.


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for tell me about this. i have not much knowledge about that really thanks.


----------



## huumik (Aug 1, 2012)

Thankssss.......


----------

